# A few bumps in the road with my Chevy



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

@Paul107 If you haven’t read this one already, lots of info here:

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169...npipe-egr-delete-oz-tuning-flash-install.html

OZ still offers the “Special Edition” Gen 1 Diesel tuner but not the downpipe. A Google search will help you locate one of the few left out there, apparently becoming harder to find these days.


----------



## Paul107 (May 15, 2019)

Thanks a bunch I was on oz tuner website didn’t mention about it being a special tune just a normal tune for 1g and found the down pipe from some diesel websites for about 250 also saved the how to from here so eventually within a week or so I’ll be calling them, for some reason or another from other diesel websites they have the same tuner from oz for a buck cheaper but describe it totally different any insight on this?


----------



## Paul107 (May 15, 2019)

Sorry just rechecked oz and it is special custom edition efi live auto cal


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

So Paulie. how many miles on the car. Are you the original owner? If not, did you get the vehicle history? Also if not, did you do a VIN check for repairs and recalls. Remember, the dealership is there to make a lot of money from trusting and ignorant people. Do your research and figure out exactly what you are looking at. Oh, and welcome to the forum.
My CTD had emissions quirks initially. But with the help of solid research and a service department advisor that wanted to see me succeed with the vehicle and be a repeat customer, my car has been rock solid for about 50K miles (not counting the DEF heater reservoir which is a weak link in the system which I replaced myself in under an hour for $165.)

One more point is that these diesels are cars meant to be driven.

Good Luck


----------



## Paul107 (May 15, 2019)

Hello and no I’m not original owner car has 79000 on it and I called Chevy and did an online check and both said there were no recalls for my vehicle only about the def tank/reservoir I asked him if any recall warranty work was ever recorded based on the vin and he said there was to recall or warranty work to be done but now I got my car back emptied my trunk and found this it’s like crystallized dried exhaust fluid all over the place over wires down the well everywhere all over


----------



## Paul107 (May 15, 2019)

Yeah all over and it seems to be leaking from the top of the white blue contraption guessing that’s the heater or pump


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

That crystallization doesn’t necessarily indicate a leak. The previous owner may have been less than careful when filling the DEF tank. 

It’s pretty easy to overfill and spill DEF. This would produce the same results seen in the pictures.

Best way to confirm is to clean it up with wet towels, let dry thoroughly, then drive for a tank of fuel or two and see if any crystallization returns.


----------



## Paul107 (May 15, 2019)

Only reason I’m assuming yes assuming leak is I just see fluid on top of the ring and just dawned on me whenever I parked at work or home I’ve always seen a white stain mark on the pavement at the rear of the vehicle I’ll definatley do all the cleaning and what not but this **** countdown thing sucks if it happens to be nox sensor anyone know which one it is in the rear, the sensor more towards henrear of vehicle or in front of it


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

There are two sensors toward the rear of the vehicle...NOX2 and the Particulate Matter Sensor. They both consist of a sensor and a module connected by a wire so they look similar.

This thread (and the link therein) will help you identify each one and also how to replace.

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169...-sensor-2-rear-post-scr-nox-sensor-p11d7.html


----------



## Paul107 (May 15, 2019)

You guys are awesome on here thanks


----------



## iplaywithtrucks (Dec 20, 2016)

I have had the DEF tank assy changed under warranty and Nox sensor number one. Number 2 faulted and then went away after a long interstate drive. Eventually faulting again and not going away. I then bought a sensor online and changed it myself for like $70 if I remember correctly. I am currently at 106,000 miles.


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

I've had my car since 74 miles. It now has 92,000 miles. In that time, I've had NOx1 + reflash, another reflash, and DEF tank replaced all under warranty. I also intermittently receive a P11D7 on and off on its own between 40k and 80k miles. At ~80,000 I replaced the NOx2 sensor myself with the later of the two available PNs. Light went out, that was last year. The light came back on this morning. I've read a bunch of the threads on the topic, and I'm reasonably convinced that nobody has clean-kill figured it out yet. Hopefully I'm wrong!


----------



## Paul107 (May 15, 2019)

Hopefully Chevy will come out with a recall with all these issues but I’ll dream for a million first, also I was reading on these threads about this problem and someone had an exhaust leak at the flange looked at mine yesterday and there is no bolt in the flange and pissing exhaust out there, I just need to buy a good scan tool also that can not only clear codes but run diagnostics checks and all


----------



## Paul107 (May 15, 2019)

Update. So car has been sitting for a few weeeks now because of this problem but I start it and let it run for an hour or two regularly now it’s 80 degrees out and I’m getting that p22dd code


----------

